
Silk - luu
http://weavesilk.com/
======
flixic
Silk inspired my Christmas Postcards project. It's now offline, but I have
displayed best drawings on my site:

[https://lekevicius.com/projects/postcards/](https://lekevicius.com/projects/postcards/)

At the time it was discussed quite a bit on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966004)

~~~
dmix
> and have been developing a different online experiment each year until 2017.
> The 2013 experiment was by far the most successful. It allowed visitors to
> draw their own postcards with 6-axis symmetry, creating a snowflake-looking
> drawing almost no matter what was being drawn.

Nice. What were the other experiments you tried doing besides snowflakes? Any
reason they didn't work out?

~~~
flixic
Went back to the archives to actually remind myself all the ideas.

2012 - Virtual snowy field to plant trees and post a wish on them. A couple
hundred trees planted.

2013 - This one, drawing postcards. Thousands drawn.

2014 - Live streamed a Raspberry Pi printing wishes posted on the site. 8
wishes posted. Great ROI.

2015 - Creating animated swirling "stars" drawn using spirograph patterns. A
couple hundred created, later adapted to my app Spiralflow:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/spiralflow/id1086402345](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/spiralflow/id1086402345)

2016 - Cutting out snowflakes from paper. Less than a hundred made, experience
of making them wasn't great.

2017 - skipped. Had an idea of making a Christmas-themed game similar to
[http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/](http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/)
but couldn't build it in time.

2018 - One last experiment: "baking" and decorating gingerbread cookies. A
couple hundred made.

That was it. I don't plan to build anything this year.

------
dang
Original Show HN from 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089615)

2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797236)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9593507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9593507)

~~~
drcursor
Very similar to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17600629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17600629)
(always makes me think of Deluxe Paint)

------
envolt
I present to you, __The Mortal Warrior __-

[https://imgur.com/a/ucFexc8](https://imgur.com/a/ucFexc8)

~~~
yreg
I, for one, welcome our new overlords

[https://imgur.com/1pqfvOA](https://imgur.com/1pqfvOA)

~~~
nerdponx
These two reminded me of the UNITINU meme: [https://i0.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/002/423/UN...](https://i0.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/002/423/UNITINU.jpg)

------
luastoned
It's odd that on Android you can play with it, whereas on iOS you are only
prompted to download the 3,49€ app.

~~~
kossae
It seems to work on iOS if you 'Request Desktop Site', although it's not that
responsive (likely by design).

------
el_tone
Interactive gyneacological art.

~~~
drawnwren
I'm glad I'm not the only one that saw that.

~~~
stefs
for some reason, i only ever draw skulls.

------
Double_a_92
Reminds of of Mr.doob's creations:
[https://mrdoob.com/#/120/harmony](https://mrdoob.com/#/120/harmony)

~~~
rebuilder
Krita has incorporated precisely this toolset. It's one of those rare
instances of what seems like a cheap gimmick actually being a great tool.

------
ermir
I was just messing around with this and experimenting with the features, when
a human shape slowly started coming out of my unconsciousness. At the end when
I realized what was coming out, I strove to finish, and it turns out quite
angelic.

[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=dwz2p4vwngg&fbclid=IwAR3Z4W8Y...](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=dwz2p4vwngg&fbclid=IwAR3Z4W8YXbLdBzLTWFxq2Kpupwi2AMewpZBSYpQVhXXJGmvNoKuqDjqIC1Y)

~~~
ProAm
I found if you pressed and held the mouse in one spot often a human-like head
would form. Really neat.

------
oftenwrong
Silk: Interactive generative art

------
pfista
Wow that's pretty cool. This was the first thing that came out:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=drz2p5fz9r9](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=drz2p5fz9r9)

------
earth2mars
I just created this and it turned out good.
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=yvy2p5dc8o7](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=yvy2p5dc8o7)

~~~
andrelaszlo
I had a similar idea. I guess face shapes are natural given the vertical
symmetry, and since the outcome is a bit random our bias towards seeing faces
even in vaguely face-shaped patterns helps.

[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=zmb2p5d9l1f](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=zmb2p5d9l1f)

------
lijogdfljk
This is great! If I had a way of using it to create animations for my iOS lock
screen I'd buy it in a heartbeat!

------
godman_8
I remember seeing this and a ton of similar sites on StumbleUpon nearly a
decade ago.

------
brokenkebab
Most produced pictures look more like an X-ray of alien insectoids than silk.

------
garysahota93
I just spent 30 mins on this site... It's mesmerizing!

------
loa_in_
Would you consider adding multiple touch points? Why (not)?

~~~
yurivish
Hi, the app does support up to 11 multiple touch points. I'm not sure if the
API was around to implement it on the web at the time this website was made,
or if it was I wasn't aware of it. Multitouch on the iPad works with both
fingers and the pencil.

------
smdz
Whenever I try something it looks like an X-ray image :|

------
skilled
Love how smooth it is on mobile as well. Great project.

------
Fluid_Mechanics
I made a satanic pentagram :3

------
2038AD
I was still in school when I first found this :)

------
chirau
umm, what is this? The randomness defeats the purpose, i think

